# Directv Upcoming Irds



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

here are some curent and upcomming models

H20 - HR20
H21- HR21
HR21 PRO
*HR22 **
H23 - *HR23**
R16
R22

*=Unreleased Models


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting prognostication.


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

I'a DTV tech and we have these meeting once in a while with their field agents and we discuss some of these things


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm sure there will be new receivers coming out in the future, but, with all due respect, what purpose is this thread serving?


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

That someone figured out DirecTV's receiver naming schema?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

crazy4dss said:


> here are some curent and upcomming models
> 
> H20 - HR20
> H21- HR21
> ...


 I have seen this before on a training doc. Must be some truth to it. Just cause they are "upcoming". Doesn't mean they will all be released.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I have seen this before on a training doc. Must be some truth to it. Just cause they are "upcoming". Doesn't mean they will all be released.


That's happened a number of times before - "concept" units that never make it to the street...


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's happened a number of times before - "concept" units that never make it to the street...


 Yup I for one can't see the HR22 and HR23 hitting the street. I could be wrong, but one or the other makes more sense. Again it should be pointed out that the HR21 models are still in production as far as we know. Out side of that it is purely speculation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm thinking that the '22 ship has sailed with the R22. To re-use the numbers would be very confusing. I'm guessing this is why the receiver numbering scheme skipped the 22.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm thinking that the '22 ship has sailed with the R22. To re-use the numbers would be very confusing. I'm guessing this is why the receiver numbering scheme skipped the 22.


 Isn't the R22 and HR21 toned down by software to be an SD DVR? I seem to recall someone saying thats what it baisically is


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Isn't the R22 and HR21 toned down by software to be an SD DVR? I seem to recall someone saying thats what it baisically is


Yes, the R22-100 is essentially the same receiver as the HR21-100 without HD capabilities.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, the R22-100 is essentially the same receiver as the HR21-100 without HD capabilities.


Shouldn't you have said "without HD activated"? There was a rumor that it could be turned on at a later date.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> Shouldn't you have said "without HD activated"? There was a rumor that it could be turned on at a later date.


OH boy


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Shouldn't you have said "without HD activated"? There was a rumor that it could be turned on at a later date.


As far as I know, it's still a rumor.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> Shouldn't you have said "without HD activated"? There was a rumor that it could be turned on at a later date.


I will let you know.I'm going HD......in 2 years.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

whats an ird ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> whats an ird ?


IRD = Integrated Receiver Decoder. It's a DirecTV Receiver.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I sure hope the HR23 has DLB and PIP.  :lol:

Seriously, I'm surprised they still make SD receivers and DVR's. I feel they should make everything HD, and if you have an SDTV, the receiver would down rez it to SD. (is that the purpose of the R22?) It would make upgrading to HD a lot easier, just connect the proper cables and your good to go.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> I sure hope the HR23 has DLB and PIP.  :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm surprised they still make SD receivers and DVR's. I feel they should make everything HD, and if you have an SDTV, the receiver would down rez it to SD. (is that the purpose of the R22?) It would make upgrading to HD a lot easier, just connect the proper cables and your good to go.


The HD receivers cost more to make...they also have to pay licensing costs on things like MPEG4. You save $10 a receiver here and there and after a few million receivers it becomes real money. 

Somewhere down the road when SD is really gone they'll switch over completely.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

They've already announced their plans to go exclusively to HD capable receivers. I wouldn't expect any new sd receivers to be released. That doesn't mean they aren't still making the existing sd units or that they are starting to actively replace them yet but all new designs will be capable of at least receiving and decoding hd signals and mpeg4. They may not have component or hdmi output or other things limiting their usefulness as a possible hd receiver but they will be capable of receiving and decoding it.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I sure hope the HR23 has DLB and PIP.  :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I'm surprised they still make SD receivers and DVR's. I feel they should make everything HD, and if you have an SDTV, the receiver would down rez it to SD. (is that the purpose of the R22?) It would make upgrading to HD a lot easier, just connect the proper cables and your good to go.


The purpose right now for the R22-100 is to place them in the areas that have MPEG4 locals.


----------



## dbsdave (May 1, 2007)

No hdcp-20 receiver? Why am I not surprised


----------



## thespaceghost (May 23, 2008)

R22 is suppose to be upgradable to HD.
HR23 will probably do away with the BBC's


----------



## crazy4dss (Sep 10, 2006)

All the mentioned irds are swm capable also.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dbsdave said:


> No hdcp-20 receiver? Why am I not surprised


because Microsoft is still doing thier tests. Because it's going to be made by microsft it will just be the call tag most likely.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

thespaceghost said:


> R22 is suppose to be upgradable to HD.
> HR23 will probably do away with the BBC's


What are BBC's :lol: :lol: ? My swm took care of that.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, the R22-100 is essentially the same receiver as the HR21-100 without HD capabilities.


AND a smaller hard drive


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Johnnie5000 said:


> AND a smaller hard drive


Nope same size 320GB HDD.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

what ever it is it needs to be different. why continue to take out new models that essentially looks the same as the previous model?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> what ever it is it needs to be different. why continue to take out new models that essentially looks the same as the previous model?


smaller, better chips maybe less parts

less of a chance of a monkey stealing the new unit.
(Granted that the chance of a monkey stealing the old unit is slim to none, and slim does not count.)


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> less of a chance of a monkey stealing the new unit.)


lol ! !rolling


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As far as I know, it's still a rumor.


There is little question that a R22 can be software "upgrade" it to be an HD DVR, and in fact officials at DirecTV have stated that they plan to do such upgrades on DVRs that are initially installed for SD subscribers (without specifically mentioning the R22s), so given DirecTV's stated plans, it seems very likely that at some point some R22s will have their HD capabilities enabled.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> What are BBC's :lol: :lol: ? My swm took care of that.


What's an SWM? :scratch:  My SWMLine dish took care of that. :biggthump


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

it could either be a swm8 or swmlnb


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

cartrivision said:


> There is little question that a R22 can be software "upgrade" it to be an HD DVR, and in fact officials at DirecTV have stated that they plan to do such upgrades on DVRs that are initially installed for SD subscribers (without specifically mentioning the R22s), so given DirecTV's stated plans, it seems very likely that at some point some R22s will have their HD capabilities enabled.


Then why not just give them HR's? They can output SD just as well. Are the R22's that much cheaper to make?

I guess my question is, why not focus on making 1 or 2 models of receivers (rather then having to make 6 or 7 different models) wouldn't that save money in the long run?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

The r22's aren't any cheaper to make since they are identical to a hr21-100 as far as I know. My guess is they will want a small fee to unlock it to be hd. Say 50$ one time fee or something like that.

As to why they would continue to make new models that are basically equivalent as far as features go to consumers it's pretty simple. They are constantly working to reduce costs by using newer versions of chips that combine more things into a single chip or use less power. It's the same reason why there have been half a dozen versions of the ps2.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

evan_s said:


> The r22's aren't any cheaper to make since they are identical to a hr21-100 as far as I know. My guess is they will want a small fee to unlock it to be hd. Say 50$ one time fee or something like that.
> 
> As to why they would continue to make new models that are basically equivalent as far as features go to consumers it's pretty simple. They are constantly working to reduce costs by using newer versions of chips that combine more things into a single chip or use less power. It's the same reason why there have been half a dozen versions of the ps2.


While the R22 is functionally and software equivalent to the HR21, that does not make it the same manufacture of components... It very well could be less costly to manufacture.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

evan_s said:


> The r22's aren't any cheaper to make since they are identical to a hr21-100 as far as I know. My guess is they will want a small fee to unlock it to be hd. Say 50$ one time fee or something like that.
> 
> As to why they would continue to make new models that are basically equivalent as far as features go to consumers it's pretty simple. They are constantly working to reduce costs by using newer versions of chips that combine more things into a single chip or use less power. It's the same reason why there have been half a dozen versions of the ps2.


The idea of the R22-100 is for DirecTV to be able to have an MPEG4 SD DVR for areas that have MPEG4 SD locals.And since it isn't an HD DVR the R22-100 doesn't get charged the HD Access fee.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> While the R22 is functionally and software equivalent to the HR21, that does not make it the same manufacture of components... It very well could be less costly to manufacture.


I bet they aren't. The price difference on the hard drives is probably negligible.

If the R22 isn't upgradeable, there may be an argument. Otherwise, it is an iteration/prototype of the HR21.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> I bet they aren't. The price difference on the hard drives is probably negligible.
> 
> If the R22 isn't upgradeable, there may be an argument. Otherwise, it is an iteration/prototype of the HR21.


Until we see some hard evidence that it's indeed upgradeable let's just let it be, huh? For once? Please?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok so I have friend who works for Mastec here in Palm coast. He installed a "new" HD DVR today. It didn't require BBC's which he found odd. So tommorrow he will be by here doing an HD DVR install. He will be stopping by for me so we can find out. I will be taking photos and posting them. He said HR23, but i want to see it. If it is an HR22 i will be surprised. For what its worth, He hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> it could either be a swm8 or swmlnb


I have the SWMLine. AKA SWM ODU LNB


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok so I have friend who works for Mastec here in Palm coast. He installed a "new" HD DVR today. It didn't require BBC's which he found odd. So tommorrow he will be by here doing an HD DVR install. He will be stopping by for me so we can find out. I will be taking photos and posting them. He said HR23, but i want to see it. If it is an HR22 i will be surprised. For what its worth, He hasn't been wrong yet.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

harsh said:


> I bet they aren't. The price difference on the hard drives is probably negligible.
> 
> If the R22 isn't upgradeable, there may be an argument. Otherwise, it is an iteration/prototype of the HR21.


There is no difference in hard drives. The R22 has a 320GB hard drive just like the HR21s. In fact, all indications are that The R22s are nothing more than relabeled HR21s with software that locks them to SD. Pictures of the internals of the R22 and HR21 look identical. I have not seen any statements or any evidence that credibly suggests that the R22 is anything other than a relabeled HR21.

Additionally, DirecTV has stated that their plans include deploying DVRs for SD installs that can be upgraded to HD "the same way we can add HBO".... i.e. by sending a signal over the satellite.

In other words, unless and until some evidence to the contrary is presented, it's probably a very safe assumption that the R22 is hardware identical to a HR21.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Until we see some hard evidence that it's indeed upgradeable let's just let it be, huh? For once? Please?


No need to let it be. In fact if someone has some hard evidence that a R22 is anything other than a HR21, and not one of the DVRs that DirecTV is going to use in their stated plans of doing software based SD to HD upgrades, I'd love to see that evidence discussed here, so no, let's not just let it be..... let's continue to discuss it and gather more information.... even if it contradicts what I think is clear evidence that the R22s are electronically upgradeable to be HD DVRs .


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

When is the field trials going to start for the HR23 and HR24?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Smiddy, there have been many "reported" HR23 sightings or anticipation threads and this is the first you ask "where is my field trial unit?"


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> While the R22 is functionally and software equivalent to the HR21, that does not make it the same manufacture of components... It very well could be less costly to manufacture.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


While I haven't disassembled them to compare them they didn't even take the obvious and easy options of a smaller HD or dropping the component and hdmi outputs. That combined with the fact they have referenced dvrs that could be upgrade from SD to HD indicates to me the R22 and hr21-100 are the same.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

evan_s said:


> While I haven't disassembled them to compare them they didn't even take the obvious and easy options of a smaller HD or dropping the component and hdmi outputs.


Good point. I have seen nothing that would indicate that the R22s might be cheaper to manufacture than the HR21s, since I have yet to see anything at all that indicates that the hardware is different from the HR21s in any way.

As for disassembling them to compare them, the people who did the first looks at both models did that, and there are pictures on this site that show the internals of both models... which look identical.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> what ever it is it needs to be different. why continue to take out new models that essentially looks the same as the previous model?





theratpatrol said:


> Then why not just give them HR's? They can output SD just as well. Are the R22's that much cheaper to make?


One reason that they need a different model "SD" DVR that isn't really any different from the HD DVR in it's hardware design or capability is because they need to market the SD model at the cheaper price point of $100 for a SD DVR, and they don't want to have to explain why they are leasing the same DVR for $100 more ($200) to HD customers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Smiddy, there have been many "reported" HR23 sightings or anticipation threads and this is the first you ask "where is my field trial unit?"


I've been shameless in the same camp....but then....I at least know how to test....  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> No need to let it be. In fact if someone has some hard evidence that a R22 is anything other than a HR21, and not one of the DVRs that DirecTV is going to use in their stated plans of doing software based SD to HD upgrades, I'd love to see that evidence discussed here, so no, let's not just let it be..... let's continue to discuss it and gather more information.... even if it contradicts what I think is clear evidence that the R22s are electronically upgradeable to be HD DVRs .


I was referring to the Dish customer who consistently enters these forums for nothing other than to make waves and take the contrarian stance just for the sake of being a contrarian. It's counterproductive and it's getting damn old.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> I was referring to the Dish customer who consistently enters these forums for nothing other than to make waves and take the contrarian stance just for the sake of being a contrarian. It's counterproductive and it's getting damn old.


At least he's got a cute dog.... :lol:

In the mean time.....we can always rely on Doug, Tom, Stuart as experts here to keep informed.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> At least he's got a cute dog.... :lol:
> 
> In the mean time.....we can always rely on Doug, Tom, Stuart as experts here to keep informed.


Just _one _of them is plenty to outweigh the white noise of the contrarians. Thank goodness we have three. Four, counting Mike!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Just _one _of them is plenty to outweigh the white noise of the contrarians. Thank goodness we have three. Four, counting Mike!


True.

It is getting a bit old....to your point.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK guys :backtotop, please ..


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I can tell you as an R22-100 user it will be a great day when DirecTV makes the decision to release the R22-100 to all DirecTV SD subscribers.Before we saw all the cool features being added to the HRs and the SD subscriber felt left out(I did).Now with this DVR we can have access to MediaShare/VOD/a more complete guide/100 hours more to record and 30second skip.

This SD DVR is a great beginning to MPEG4 conversion and will bring all the DVRs under the DirecTV roof.The future is looking bright at DirecTV.


----------



## seanb61 (Jan 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As far as I know, it's still a rumor.


Page 20 http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...f35750ccec/001_Master_Handout_InvestorDay.pdf

and on page 21 "Mid-2008, all DVRs are MPEG4 and HD capable"


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

To clarify Doug's statement in context of the Investors Day announcements: Yes, there will be an SD DVR that is upgradeable to HD. What is still a rumor is whether or not the R22 will be that unit or if another unit will be.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

What's missing here is...in 2018, the HR46-3d50 will broadcast in full 3D. Remember, you heard it here first !


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeW said:


> What's missing here is...in 2018, the HR46-3d50 will broadcast in full 3D. Remember, you heard it here first !


Yes, I did. In another thread 6 months ago.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Smiddy, there have been many "reported" HR23 sightings or anticipation threads and this is the first you ask "where is my field trial unit?"


I'm sorry, I wasn't asking for "my" field trial unit. I was trying to figure out if they are started or not. I know it is under wraps if they have. Hopefully that clears it up, I wasn't asking for a unit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't asking for "my" field trial unit. I was trying to figure out if they are started or not. I know it is under wraps if they have. Hopefully that clears it up, I wasn't asking for a unit.


Suuuuuuuuuuure....you weren't.......  :lol: :lol:

It is nice to see a logical progression of both the SD and HD DVR lines....I'm sure they will continue to progress for years to come.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

seanb61 said:


> Page 20 http://files.shareholder.com/downlo...f35750ccec/001_Master_Handout_InvestorDay.pdf
> 
> and on page 21 "Mid-2008, all DVRs are MPEG4 and HD capable"





Tom Robertson said:


> To clarify Doug's statement in context of the Investors Day announcements: Yes, there will be an SD DVR that is upgradeable to HD. What is still a rumor is whether or not the R22 will be that unit or if another unit will be.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yup, as far as I know there has been no announcement or indication that the R22 will be field upgradable to HD .. so that would still make it rumor at this point that it can be done.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yup, as far as I know there has been no announcement or indication that the R22 will be field upgradeable to HD .. so that would still make it rumor at this point that it can be done.


That is a bit misleading. As has been pointed out in this thread and elsewhere, every indication is that the R22 *is* field upgradeable to HD, since every indication is that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of the HR21. There has been absolutely no information presented here (or elsewhere that I am aware of) which contradicts the very strong evidence that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of an HR21.

Absent any contrary evidence whatsoever, the R22's potential upgradeability to HD is a lot more than just a "rumor". Saying that there is a very strong possibility that an R22 could be field upgradeable to HD if DirecTV chose to do so would be a much more accurate characterization of the R22.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Suuuuuuuuuuure....you weren't.......  :lol: :lol:
> 
> It is nice to see a logical progression of both the SD and HD DVR lines....I'm sure they will continue to progress for years to come.


I wasn't...read my original post, seriously.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> That is a bit misleading. As has been pointed out in this thread and elsewhere, every indication is that the R22 *is* field upgradeable to HD, since every indication is that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of the HR21. There has been absolutely no information presented here (or elsewhere that I am aware of) which contradicts the very strong evidence that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of an HR21.
> 
> Absent any contrary evidence whatsoever, the R22's potential upgradeability to HD is a lot more than just a "rumor". Saying that there is a very strong possibility that an R22 could be field upgradeable to HD if DirecTV chose to do so would be a much more accurate characterization of the R22.


Not misleading at all .. How exactly is "us guys thinking it will be" the same thing as "DIRECTV saying that it will?" Sure, we think this is going to be the case but .. still, that's a rumor. Until it's real .. or I've at least heard from a reliable source @ DIRECTV that this is going to happen .. It's rumor .. simple as that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok so I have friend who works for Mastec here in Palm coast. He installed a "new" HD DVR today. It didn't require BBC's which he found odd. So tommorrow he will be by here doing an HD DVR install. He will be stopping by for me so we can find out. I will be taking photos and posting them. He said HR23, but i want to see it. If it is an HR22 i will be surprised. For what its worth, He hasn't been wrong yet.


Got any photos yet? I'm interested in seeing what you have. I have a sneaky suspicion that your friend is talking about the new H23-600 which was released not too long ago.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Not misleading at all .. How exactly is "us guys thinking it will be" the same thing as "DIRECTV saying that it will?" Sure, we think this is going to be the case but .. still, that's a rumor. Until it's real .. or I've at least heard from a reliable source @ DIRECTV that this is going to happen .. It's rumor .. simple as that.


Au contraire. Your statement, "there has been no announcement or indication that the R22 will be field upgradeable to HD" is absolutely misleading. While that statement is partially true... yes, there hasn't been any specific announcement that the R22 will ever be upgraded to be an HD DVR&#8230; your statement also implies that there is some doubt if it _could_ be done&#8230; an implication which you have failed to support.

Every indication is that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of the HR21 and therefore is indeed field upgradeable to be an HD DVR. The only real question is if DirecTV will do it, but there is little question of it's upgradeability, therefore your statement that it's upgradeability is just a rumor is extremely misleading.

As for DirecTV's actual intentions for the R22, their stated strategic plans are to deploy HD capable DVRs such as the R22 for SD installs and later electronically upgrade them to HD, so the R22s certainly would fit nicely into those stated plans. If you know of some reason why the R22s might not be used as part of that plan, I'd love to hear it, rather than another repeating of the same misleading statement that the ability to upgrade the R22 to HD is just a rumor.

Perhaps you could clear up your somewhat imprecise statement by clarifying whether or not you think that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of a HR21 which DirecTV could electronically upgrade to have HD capabilities _if_ they chose to.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Got any photos yet? I'm interested in seeing what you have. I have a sneaky suspicion that your friend is talking about the new H23-600 which was released not too long ago.


 Got rescheduled for this afternoon. About 4 eastern. The new install hes doing has an HRxx. He said "23". He couls be wrong. He said no bbc's EITHER. I know about the H23, and the R22. He was specific. I shall see today.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Got rescheduled for this afternoon. About 4 eastern. The new install hes doing has an HRxx. He said "23". He couls be wrong. He said no bbc's EITHER. I know about the H23, and the R22. He was specific. I shall see today.


we'll be waiting:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Perhaps you could clear up your somewhat imprecise statement by clarifying whether or not you think that the R22 is the hardware equivalent of a HR21 which DirecTV could electronically upgrade to have HD capabilities _if_ they chose to.


Sure .. from what I can tell I would agree that I think the R22 is going to be HD upgradeable and I haven't seen any technical reason why it can't .. Will it :shrug: I don't know if that has even been decided yet.

So regardless of semantics and your clever word parsing .. it's still a rumor.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dave29 said:


> we'll be waiting:lol:


 Oh yea. Im sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Got any photos yet? I'm interested in seeing what you have. I have a sneaky suspicion that your friend is talking about the new H23-600 which was released not too long ago.


 It was an H23-600. and an HR21-100. You were right. He was wrong. Sorry for that. Have a great day


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> It was an H23-600. and an HR21-100. You were right. He was wrong. Sorry for that. Have a great day


It's easy to confuse. I think a lot of the new standalone receivers are H23 models these days. We're just used to talking about the recorders a lot here.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Sure .. from what I can tell I would agree that I think the R22 is going to be HD upgradeable and I haven't seen any technical reason why it can't .. Will it :shrug: I don't know if that has even been decided yet.
> 
> So regardless of semantics and your clever word parsing .. it's still a rumor.


Thanks for clearing that up, because it wasn't any "cleaver word parsing" causing the problem, it was the way that your words were vague and implied that the ability of DirecTV to upgrade the R22 to HD was just "a rumor".

I would further say that there is much more to suggest that the R22s will some day be upgraded than a rumor. DirecTV has stated that they plan to do such upgrades on on MPEG4 capable "SD" DVRs (such as the R22s), even though they haven't specifically referred to the R22 when they stated those plans, so if *you* want to play word games and insist that the R22's upgradability is a "rumor", I'll say that on a very small level it's true that the word _could_ apply, but it's clearly not an accurate and full characterization of the facts as we know them..... and there is no clever word parsing required to come to that conclusion.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> DirecTV has stated that they plan to do such upgrades on on MPEG4 capable "SD" DVRs (such as the R22s), even though they haven't specifically referred to the R22 when they stated those plans, so if *you* want to play word games and insist that the R22's upgradability is a "rumor", I'll say that on a very small level it's true that the word _could_ apply, but it's clearly not an accurate and full characterization of the facts as we know them..... and there is no clever word parsing required to come to that conclusion.


(Man that's a looooooon sentence!  )

Here's the flaw in your ointment - there's no guarantee that the R22 is the only MPEG4-capable box in Directv's plans. There could easily be an R23 or something else, and THAT box could be the one Directv will use as part of its plans for a unified SD/HD MPEG4 platform. The fact is, WE don't know, and to the extent the Mods do, they clearly can't say with much more specificity. Your continued badgering notwithstanding, it's really not at all clear what Directv plans in this regard.

I can say from personal experience that the R22-200 is at least capable of processing MPEG4 HD (via DoD) and outputting it as letterboxed SD. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

thespaceghost said:


> R22 is suppose to be upgradable to HD.
> HR23 will probably do away with the BBC's


The R22 is currently not upgradeable to HD and might not ever be. The benefit of the R22 is that DirecTV was able to use the same base code as the HD receivers and push that out to SD users. That would allow software development to be performed at a lower cost once they start to replace R15/R16 units out there.

As for the HR23, there is nothing that says that unit even exists or will exist. The H23 unit does have internal BBC's though.

- Merg


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> (Man that's a looooooon sentence!  )
> 
> Here's the flaw in your ointment - there's no guarantee that the R22 is the only MPEG4-capable box in Directv's plans. There could easily be an R23 or something else, and THAT box could be the one Directv will use as part of its plans for a unified SD/HD MPEG4 platform. The fact is, WE don't know, and to the extent the Mods do, they clearly can't say with much more specificity. Your continued badgering notwithstanding, it's really not at all clear what Directv plans in this regard.
> 
> I can say from personal experience that the R22-200 is at least capable of processing MPEG4 HD (via DoD) and outputting it as letterboxed SD. Take that for what it's worth.


Here is the flaw in your ointment. I have NEVER said that there was any guarantee that the R22s would be upgraded to HD, only that there were strong signs pointing to the fact that it is possible, and indications that DirecTV might some day do it, so you responding to me by saying that there is no guarantee is nothing more than a straw man argument.

My main problem with Doug's calling the R22's upgradability a rumor was that (since Doug is considered by many to be a reliable source) saying that was vague and seemed to incorrectly imply that the roadblock might be the hardware. Doug has since clarified that he thinks that it is technically possible, which has been my stated opinion since day one when the "first look" review of the unit was posted in these forums.

Now all that's left is waiting to see if DirectV ever upgrades any R22s to HD.

Given that they recently said that they plan to deploy only MPEG4 capable DVRs starting in the second half of 2008, and that they also plan to deploy "SD" DVRs that are electronically upgradable to HD, it would seem very likely that some R22s will some day be electronically upgraded as part of that plan.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> whats an ird ?


Don't you just love these acronyms? Would it have been too much trouble to type the whole thing out and then use the acronyms? That seems to be the proper way to introduce an acronym in a book, why not on this forum?

Rich


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The R22 is currently not upgradeable to HD and might not ever be. The benefit of the R22 is that DirecTV was able to use the same base code as the HD receivers and push that out to SD users. That would allow software development to be performed at a lower cost once they start to replace R15/R16 units out there.


That's not at all the reason for deploying R22s. They are currently being deployed to customers who get SD locals encoded in MPEG4. They couldn't use R15/16s for those deployments, so having to maintain a separate code base for the R15/16s is irrelevant to the reason that R22s are being deployed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Then why not just give them HR's? They can output SD just as well. Are the R22's that much cheaper to make?
> 
> I guess my question is, why not focus on making 1 or 2 models of receivers (rather then having to make 6 or 7 different models) wouldn't that save money in the long run?


Ah, the fruitless pursuit of logic in the world of D*. Of course it would save money. And the 1 or 2 models would get better and better (oops, there goes the logic again), much as the Volkswagen Bugs did in their first incarnation.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I was referring to the Dish customer who consistently enters these forums for nothing other than to make waves and take the contrarian stance just for the sake of being a contrarian. It's counterproductive and it's getting damn old.


Not Harsh is it? If not him, then who?

Rich


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

rich584 said:


> dcowboy7 said:
> 
> 
> > whats an ird ?
> ...


According to Google....

International Relief & Development

Institute on Religion & Democracy

DOD CPMS Investigations and Resolution Division

Interloc Racing Design

Institut de recherche pour le développement

Google also suggests to see the results for "irs"

.....but it's actually an "Integrated Receiver Decoder", i.e. the set top box/DVR that DirecTV leases to you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Does the R22 have all the necessary components to be upgraded to HD? Yes, so technically it's a possibility.

Will DIRECTV enable the upgrade to HD on the R22 receivers? No one knows. That's the bottom line: If DIRECTV doesn't permit the R22s to be upgraded to HD then it doesn't matter if they are technically capable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, because it wasn't any "*cleaver *word parsing" causing the problem, it was the way that your words were vague and implied that the ability of DirecTV to upgrade the R22 to HD was just "a rumor".
> 
> I would further say that there is much more to suggest that the R22s will some day be upgraded than a rumor.
> DirecTV has stated that they plan to do such upgrades *on on* MPEG4 capable "SD" DVRs (such as the R22s), even though they haven't specifically referred to the R22 when they stated those plans, so if *you* want to play word games and insist that the R22's *upgradability *is a "rumor", I'll say that on a very small level it's true that the word _could_ apply, but it's clearly not an accurate and full characterization of the facts as we know them..... and there is no clever word parsing required to come to that conclusion.


Do you ever "preview" your posts? There is nothing clever about using the word "cleaver" in place of "clever". Where did you get the word "upgradability" from? Not any English dictionary that I can find. What do you do, just make up words as you go along? Then there is that rather strange "on on". What is that?

I think Doug was being overly generous when he used the phrase "clever word parsing" to describe your posts. Although, I must admit that after reading several definitions of "parsing", I'm not sure Doug used the word correctly.

All these mistakes make your posts difficult to read. But, you're not alone. Few people seem to use the "Preview" feature and most of us spend more time trying to figure out what the poster is trying to say than we should have to.

Now to "preview" my post. Yup, found a couple mistakes and corrected them. See how easy that is?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> (Man that's a looooooon sentence!  )


Please tell me you meant "looooooony".



> Here's the flaw in your ointment - there's no guarantee that the R22 is the only MPEG4-capable box in Directv's plans. There could easily be an R23 or something else, and THAT box could be the one Directv will use as part of its plans for a unified SD/HD MPEG4 platform. The fact is, WE don't know, and to the extent the Mods do, they clearly can't say with much more specificity. Your continued badgering notwithstanding, it's really not at all clear what Directv plans in this regard.


He "badgers" because he is convinced he is right about everything. Take a few minutes and read some of his posts, that conviction runs thru most of them.

Rich


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The R22 is currently not upgradeable to HD and might not ever be. The benefit of the R22 is that DirecTV was able to use the same base code as the HD receivers and push that out to SD users. That would allow software development to be performed at a lower cost once they start to replace R15/R16 units out there.
> 
> As for the HR23, there is nothing that says that unit even exists or will exist. The H23 unit does have internal BBC's though.
> 
> - Merg


There was a reference to this Directv document in a thread about the SWM. It mentions (with no details) both a HR22 and HR23.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Does the R22 have all the necessary components to be upgraded to HD? Yes, so technically it's a possibility.
> 
> Will DIRECTV enable the upgrade to HD on the R22 receivers? No one knows. That's the bottom line: If DIRECTV doesn't permit the R22s to be upgraded to HD then it doesn't matter if they are technically capable.


Well, this thread that started out to be interesting sure got boring in a hurry. How you doin' Drew?

Rich


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Where did you get the word "upgradability" from? Not any English dictionary that I can find. What do you do, just make up words as you go along?
> Rich


You need a better dictionary.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/upgradability

I have little inclination or desire to check if any of your other "corrections" need correction. :wave:

That was nostalgic, as sloppy as my writing often is, I haven't had a visit from the grammar police in years. Where were you when all the Earl Bonovich posts were screaming for such corrections?


----------

